# Dogs and Human Pain killers



## lilacbabe

can dogs be given painkillers such as paracetamol etc for pain relief

Never have just wondering ????:001_unsure:


----------



## LucyJ

lilacbabe said:


> can dogs be given painkillers such as paracetamol etc for pain relief
> 
> Never have just wondering ????:001_unsure:


No it can be quite dangerous, paracetamol and Ibruprofen is toxic for dogs


----------



## Clare7435

I had the same question the other week, not on here though, to my vet. My vet gave Fizz Tramadol, and upon inspection it was exactly the same to look at as the tramadol the Dr gave me after my operation, the vet told me that tramadol was given to dogs aswell and it has the same ingredient as the ones given to humans.Many meds given to us humans can also be given to animals, fizz was also on Prendisalone, which is a steroid my Daughter has to take if her asthma is particulaly bad and cant be controlled, the same colour and packet too. I have heard the same as Lucy on paracetamol and Ibuprofen though it's highly dangrous for dogs.
Clare xx


----------



## james1

yep, bad bad bad dont give it.


----------



## haeveymolly

Didnt know about paracetamol, i thibk maybe a couple of times mine have had it. I do know lots of meds are the same as humans montys heart meds and diuretics was the same as humans and made me think thank god for the N.H.S.


----------



## Blitz

You can give aspirin and as someone said you can give tramadol though that would be only by prescription. It can be given in conjunction with metacam if the metacam isnt giving enough pain relief.
There are plenty of other drugs that are identical for humans and dogs but not sure what other painkillers are safe.


----------



## Freyja

Clare7435 said:


> I had the same question the other week, not on here though, to my vet. My vet gave Fizz Tramadol, and upon inspection it was exactly the same to look at as the tramadol the Dr gave me after my operation, the vet told me that tramadol was given to dogs aswell and it has the same ingredient as the ones given to humans.Many meds given to us humans can also be given to animals, fizz was also on Prendisalone, which is a steroid my Daughter has to take if her asthma is particulaly bad and cant be controlled, the same colour and packet too. I have heard the same as Lucy on paracetamol and Ibuprofen though it's highly dangrous for dogs.
> Clare xx


Our Jude had prendisalone when she had coccidiosis and my OH has it for his asthma too.


----------



## Spellweaver

Blitz said:


> You can give aspirin and as someone said you can give tramadol though that would be only by prescription. It can be given in conjunction with metacam if the metacam isnt giving enough pain relief.
> There are plenty of other drugs that are identical for humans and dogs but not sure what other painkillers are safe.


Not sure Blitz if you meant aspirin can be given along with Metacam or Tramadol can be given along with Metacam. Just wanted to mention that aspirin should never be given with Metacam - they are both NSAIDs and could cause horrendous internal side efects for the dog.

Paracetamol in the correct dosage for the dog is actually safe - but the problem with paracetamol is that even a slight overdose can be fatally toxic and if you are guessing the dog's weight and then halving or quartering a 500mg "human" tablet, there is no way you can safely get the right dose.


----------



## wooliewoo

Tramadol & steriods can be given together as my old girl has been prescribed these (although since taking the steriods i havent had to give her pain killers)

I have given childs cough mixture and anti histamine to the dogs in small doses


----------



## lilacbabe

Was just wondering as I give one of my dogs Piriton Allergy tabs when she gets itchy in the summer and they are the same as the ones for humans.
Also used to give the horses Benilin cough stuff,also use sudocream on my dogs for wee irritations it allways works a treat, bit messy though !!


Just a mad thought that went through my head. Havent given pain killers to any of my dogs but as mentioned above have used human products for certain things. Have been told about some homeopathic stuff used for stress i.e. resque remedy, arnica for bruises and strains etc.


----------



## _Sara_

I always thought Paracetamol was safe for dogs and not cats, and ibuprofen was toxic to both. After all Pardale-V for dogs is a mixture of codeine and paracetamol.


^ We use Piriton in the summer for sweet itch, It works a treat


----------



## mailong

we tried giving sasha (a gsd x rottie) half a parecetamol as the vet had told us to but it made her so woozey that i worried it was going to kill her. so instead i gave her calpol, the liquid childrens paracetamol. it worked a treat and was easier to give her than a tablet.


----------



## marilynmarilyn8

I think giving any medicine to your pet will be risky if you give it without doctor's supervision.So try to have a clinical treatment for dogie.


----------



## Honeybunny1984

wooliewoo said:


> I have given childs cough mixture and anti histamine to the dogs in small doses


what cough mixture did you use??


----------

